# Gold Nugget (L018), Green Phantom (L200) or Sunshine (L014)



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Hello again,

Just would like some opinions as to what my last and final Pleco should be in my aquarium.

I have a 75gal that turns 10-15x the water volume an hour through a 30gal sump. Ample hiding places with algae and driftwood throughout. All fish in this aquarium are fed a wide variety of frozen foods as well as a few different types of pellets and some rare cobalt flakes.









I already have 3 plecos and they are as follows:
1. Albino Bristlenose - L144
2. Royal - L191
3. Blue Phantom (don't believe it's a blue phantom though) - L128

The three pleco's that are up for debate are: Gold Nugget (L018), Green Phantom (L200) and Sunshine (L014):

Please let me know which *one* you would prefer with the mix I already have.

Thanks!

- H


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

I would probably go for the sunshine if it were me. Green Phantoms are cool too though.


----------



## The camaro show (Apr 14, 2017)

I like gold nuggets where do you shop I go to wet pets


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't see much driftwood in there. How long have you had your L191? they eat wood as part of their diet, not to mention get enormous close to 20" https://www.planetcatfish.com/common/sp ... ies_id=642

As far as the 3 you're considering I think they are all nice but all would like to have wood to rasp on as far as I know


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sunshines have become very rare now that they are no longer exported from Brazil. Gold nuggets are tough to keep long term. I would go for the Green Phantom.

Andy


----------



## The camaro show (Apr 14, 2017)

Narwhal72 said:


> Sunshines have become very rare now that they are no longer exported from Brazil. Gold nuggets are tough to keep long term. I would go for the Green Phantom.
> I agree
> Andy


----------

